# MTB Kreis Bad Hersfeld - Rotenburg



## Babaj (9. Juni 2021)

Hey Leutz,

ist hier vielleicht jemand aus dem Kreis Hef-Rof oder kennt eine MTB Gruppe?


----------



## lxtrasher (12. Juni 2021)

Hier. Bin aus ROF.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babaj (12. Juni 2021)

Ich hatte gar nicht damit gerechnet, das sich hier jemand aus der näheren Umgebung meldet. ☺️


----------



## Babaj (12. Juni 2021)

Wenn Du Bock hast können wir demnächst gerne mal ne Runde drehen.


----------



## lxtrasher (13. Juni 2021)

PN


----------

